# Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord



## Hene72 (3. Juni 2010)

Ein paar Kumpels und ich planen eine wöchige Angelreise. Bei unseren bisherigen Recherchen sind wir in Norwegen hängen geblieben. Zielfische sind vorwiegend Hecht und Barsch. Wichtig ist uns auch, dass das drum herum stimmt. Die Hütte soll etwas abgelegen und direkt am Wasser liegen, etwas Adventure halt.
Kennt jemand das "Haldenvassdraget" oder "Steinsfiord", diese beiden Gebiete sollen für unser Vorhaben gut sein. Wäre super ein paar Erfahrungen oder Tipps zu erhalten! Wir wollen nächstes Jahr Anfang Juni verreisen, ist Anfang Juni für Hecht in diesen Gebieten gut? 
Danke für ein paar Tipps!


----------



## matze320d (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord*

wir waren letztes jahr im juni über angelreisen hamburg im haus neset. ist im haldenvassdraget. 

mein schwiegervater und ich sind da am tag so 3 stunden rausgefahren und haben auch einige hechte und große barsche auf toten köfi gefangen.

auf schleppen, wobbler und blinker hatten wir keinen erfolg.

ansitzangeln gefällt uns irgendwie eh besser.

dieses jahr gehen wir im juli dort hin. nicht ins haus neset, einen see weiter. mal schauen wie es da wird.

ich kann das haldenvassdraget jedenfalls sehr empfehlen.

gruß matze


----------



## Hene72 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord*

danke für deine infos! was habt dir den beim ansitzangeln vorwiegend gefangen? habt ihr mit der Pose geangelt, mit Köfi oder was hattet ihr für Köder? wie war das so temperaturmässig im Juni? es wird unsere erste Angelreise, sind auch nicht so erfahrene Angler, aber die Vorfreude ist riesig... gruss aus der Schweiz!


----------



## DinTur Matthias (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord*

Moin Hene,

Anfang Juni ist in den meisten Revieren Südnorwegens die absolute Top-Zeit. Die Fische haben dann abgelaicht und sind schon wieder gut im Futter. Je nach Revier stehen sie in der zeit dann an den Kanten zum Übergang ins Tiefe und können gut mit verschiedensten Methoden befischt werden : Bulldawg, Jerkbaits, Schleppen, Softjerks usw usw.
Kenn sehr viele Reviere da persönlich. Wenn Du magst kann ich Dir gerne weiterhelfen bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Platz für Dich - einfach ne Mail an hoermann@dintur.de oder Anruf 04221-6890586.

Lieben Gruß
Andree


----------



## SarahN2010 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord*

Ich finde auch, dass Anfang bis Mitte des Winters die beste Zeit ist um in den Süden zu fahren! Es gibt eine gute Auswahl an Angelmöglichkeiten, die jedem etwas bieten.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord*

Ohne Führer hat es nicht viel Sinn !!!#d
Ich war schon dort ,die Gewässer sind riesig !!!!#c

Auch in Norwegen springen einen die Fische nicht ins Boot#d


----------



## matze320d (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord*

nein das stimmt, die fische springen einem nicht an den haken.

wir haben aber über angelreisen hamburg gebucht und viele gute infos bekommen. tiefenkarte mit hotspots usw. 
war schon ok.

dieses jahr nehmen wir auf jeden fall ein echolot mit und suchen uns die kanten. auch was die tiefe angeht wird es so leichter.

wir werden wieder mit köfi und pose angeln. außerdem versuchen wir mal dropshot. vielleicht kommen wir so leichter an große barsche.

temperaturen waren eigentlich ganz angenehm. mal so mal so.
unsere damen sind mal mit jacke auf der terasse gelegen und mal im bikini. mal schauen wie es im juli wird.

gruß matze


----------



## Hene72 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Haldenvassdraget oder Steinsfiord*

danke für die tipps und ausführungen. werde mich noch bei dir melden Andree. macht wahrscheinlich sinn für einen der ersten tage einen guide zu buchen, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist. dass einem die fische nicht an den haken springen, ist schon klar, aber ein paar schöne hechte sollten in einer woche schon drin sein. mit köfi an der pose tönt auch interessant, dass werden wir sicherlich mal ausprobieren. wir werden uns sicher noch ein paar mehr informationen besorgen und uns dann entscheiden wo's hin soll. gibt schon ein paar ganz schöne plätze in südnorwegen! 
petri-gruss 
hene


----------

